# wrench for purple HF HVLP gun



## HD03KING (Aug 7, 2015)

Anyone know where to get a wrench for the purple HF HVLP spray gun. They wasn't one in the box and I can't get the fluid tip nozzle to come loose.

thanks

Dave


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

This one? The pic says a 19mm wrench sold separately. Time to get some metric wrenches. Or use a crescent wrench or channel locks. You'll scratch the finish but who cares?

http://www.harborfreight.com/20-oz-high-volume-low-pressure-gravity-feed-spray-gun-47016.html


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

The gun comes with a multi-function wrench and cleaning brush:










It's made from stamped metal, and the plastic part slips over one end to form a handle of sorts. It also comes with pins that can be inserted into the holes in the wrench so you can unscrew the brass part the fluid nozzle screws into. A regular wrench won't work, as it would be too thick… although you could grind one down skinny enough to work. And while it says 19mm, it is actually too big and a very sloppy fit (surprise!), almost to the point of being useless.

When I bought mine years ago, I had read about people getting them and not having the accessories package in the box (wrench, pins and brush), so I opened up the box before purchasing to verify it was there. The first two boxes I opened didn't have them, but the third (and last one on the shelf) did.

If you have recently purchased the gun, I'm sure you could go back to the store and they will grab the wrench and brush out of one on the shelf and give it to you - pretty sure that is what happened to the first two boxes I opened up to check 

Alternatively, it shouldn't be screwed on too tight - so try wrapping it with leather or a piece of old inner tube and using some pliers to loosen it.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## HD03KING (Aug 7, 2015)

Yes that is what I did today took the whole thing back because it was missing the air regulator too. That's what I get for not checking the box before leaving the store.

Thanks for the help


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Yeah, you gotta look inside boxes there if possible. I bought a sprayer ant the regulator was cracked and full of spider webs. I don't need a poisonous Chinese spider to be the cause of my death.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

When they go on sale, the wrench is $9.99 at HF. It also comes with a free new gun.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I have two of those units. The beauty of these is if you spray something really bad that would usually muck up a gun for life, use one of these and just toss it after.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

The fluid nozzle is sealed with some kind of bullet proof, tsunami resistant, nuclear cement. I bent the wrench trying to remove the nozzle to clean it before use. I ended up heating the spray gun with my heat gun. Finally got it off and cleaned.
You will find all sorts of junk inside the gun, so clean well before the first use.
Bill


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

I know this is an old thread, but these guns don't come with tools anymore. Anyone know where to pick up a wrench? HF should sell the wrenches separately if they aren't going to include them. Id pay a couple bucks for one. The alternative is ugly. I had to put adjustable pliars to it with cloth wrapped around the jaws. It still tore it up pretty good but at least I was able to take the gun apart to clean it up.


----------



## JEK (May 17, 2017)

I had the same problem with the fluid tip wrench not included with the gun. I used the middle part of an old wire stripper. It is thin enough to fit in the slots of the fluid tip. By the way definitely remove it because It was very greasy and had some form of thread sealer that would have clogged the gun up.


----------



## bojo31fs (Apr 28, 2018)

I just bought this gun last week. I used an old pair of channel lock pliers and ground the teeth from inside the jaws, then ground the jaw thickness down to .130. They work great!


----------



## Sparks500 (Jun 30, 2017)

I bought one to try it out. Read the instructions, it says on EVERY PAGE to clean it after every use, but does not include the wrench, and HF does NOT SELL THE WRENCH, even though the instructions say the wrench is sold separately. 
So, being the PITA that I am, I called them. The answer? This gun does not come apart. It is not meant to disassemble for cleaning, even though the flats are on the spray tip, and people everywhere have taken them apart and cleaned them.
They did offer to sell me the wrench, and gave me a part number. the part number turned out to be, that gun.
I took it back. Stupid I can deal with, but that's just insane…..


----------



## bt80435 (Sep 28, 2021)

You can completely disassemble the Harbor Freight HVLP Gravity Feed Air Spray Gun with a 19 mm thin set wrench. IF YOU HAVENT USED THE GUN YET, BREAK IT DOWN NOW, and clean it to remove all the manufacturing sticky stuff that makes it hard to take apart, this will make the cleaning much easier when it is time.

Remove the outer nozzle (spray nozzle) to get to the fluid nozzle (fluid tip). Use 19 mm thin set to remove the fluid nozzle, (it unscrews counter clockwise, like normal) you will have to lean in to it a little, continual pressure will pop it loose. (Maybe) it will either unscrew from the nozzle seat, leaving the nozzle seat and spacing ring still attached to the gun, or the tip, nozzle seat and spacing ring will all unscrew from the gun. Ether way you will need a very large hex (i think size 10, but I am not sure) to put in the nozzle seat to hold it while you remove the fluid nozzle from the nozzle seat, or if you have removed the fluid nozzle, you will use it to remove the nozzle seat from the gun. Once its all apart, you can clean it with the recommended solvent dry thoroughly and re assemble. Good luck!

Again, I highly recommend disassembly, cleaning and re-assembly before first use to ensure that you can break down the gun quickly when its time to clean up the paint.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Good to know!

I have one, but haven't taken it for a drive yet.

Plenty of the combo wrenches in the spray gun tool drawer.


----------



## JohnDon (Mar 14, 2015)

Bike ("cone") wrenches are another source of thin wrenches.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

+1, Got a set of those too!


----------



## elohess (Oct 2, 2021)

If anyone is in a pinch, HF makes a tool that fits the nozzle perfectly. It's called the PANEL CLIP PLIERS by Pittsburgh. If you squeeze the pliers open, the bigger bottom fork fits exactly in the nozzle slots. I had the same problem as everyone else with no 19mm tool included in the box so I searched my tools to see if something fit. If you don't already have a pair, get them. They make taking automotive plastic push pins out easy. They also come in handy when pulling inside door panels off.


----------

